# PETsMART tanks.



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I went to Petsmart today and saw that they had a 75 gallon with the light and glass canopy for 180 bucks. This is by far the best price that I have seen. Is the quality of their tanks crappy? I am thinking about picking this up soon. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I buy most of my tanks from petsmart, and they are great. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i have a 20gal tank from them and it works great. i've heard things that aren't so positive about their larger tanks, but no personal experience.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I was at Petsmart asking about who makes their tanks and the lady said that they were made for Petsmart by Perfecto (Petsmart brand name = Topfin)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

topfin is the name of the kits that they sell. the tank/hood/light is made by perfecto. i would never by a tank made by top fin


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> I was at Petsmart asking about who makes their tanks and the lady said that they were made for Petsmart by Perfecto


 That's right. I got a few tanks from Petsmart and they had a Perfecto manufacturing labels on them. I've never had any problems with them.

The glass is thinner than Oceanic, All-Glass, and Glasscages.com aquariums, but they seem to hold up fine for now.


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. So you guys think it is worth a shot to try their 75?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i plan on gettin a 20 long or a 29 from them i hope they have good quality tanks


----------



## DoviiL (May 28, 2004)

Davoo said:


> Thanks guys. So you guys think it is worth a shot to try their 75?


 i dont. Petsmart are cheaper product. Buy a tank at Big Als, get a Hagen.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

2 out of 5 10g tanks from petsmart leaked....


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

my lfs sells their tanks to me at cost. I could probably hook someone up if they want to pick up a tank in so cal. 125 tanks run for around 200 i think, not including tax. pm me if interested


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Davoo said:


> Thanks guys. So you guys think it is worth a shot to try their 75?


 I have 2 75g's from petsmart and both of them are fine.


----------



## yotafool (Mar 1, 2004)

I work at Petsmart in the speacialty/fish department and people that have bought our tanks have never had any complaints. I'm actually thinking about getting one here soon with my assoc. discount.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive bought a few small tanks from them like a 20 and a few 10..
no problems.


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I will be buying the 75 pretty soon. I am moving to a new apartment so I figure I can buy it when I get to the new apartment, set it up, cycle it and then move the fish. My brother is taking over the apartment I am currently in so I can leave the tank running and then give him the 55 setup after I leave.

One other question:
I currently have 6 rbps, jack dempsey, tiger oscar,pleco, raphael catfish and 2 apple snails in the 55. I want to keep the tiger oscar the most out of the crew.(not including the rbps) I'd liketo take my 3 favorite reds and the tiger oscar. Will they be fine in the 75 together?

What fish would you guys keep out of the ones listed?

Would I be able to add a caribe on top of that if I have 2 fluval 404's for filtration?

BTW: What fish I leave behind my brother will adopt..

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id separate the red from the rest but with six you might need a bigger tank then a

75 gal


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> id separate the red from the rest but with six you might need a bigger tank then a
> 
> 75 gal


 i agree









I would split the reds up from the rest of the fish. keep them in a 125 or something a then you could a caribe with them







. and an oscar, jack dempsey, pleco, and raphael catfish would work out ok in a 75g.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

My 55G is form petsmart..it was 100 for the aquarium..300 for the stand..Ive had it for 5 years..no problems


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah. My prob is I don't really have room for a bigger tank. What about if I took 3 of the reds and the oscar and put them in the 75. Would that work?
Either that or I could get rid of the oscar and take 3 of the reds and buy a caribe?
Assuming all that I have room for is a 75, what combo would you guys do with the fish I have. Whatever fish I don't keep I can give to my brother.
Thanks guys!


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Just bought a 55 Gal from them today. Seeing that Perfecto makes them it should be pretty good.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I got a 55 from them b4 i started making tanks my self. Its good. Its glass ...









But the bigger tanks are way to over priced for me.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Davoo said:


> Yeah. My prob is I don't really have room for a bigger tank. What about if I took 3 of the reds and the oscar and put them in the 75. Would that work?
> Either that or I could get rid of the oscar and take 3 of the reds and buy a caribe?
> Assuming all that I have room for is a 75, what combo would you guys do with the fish I have. Whatever fish I don't keep I can give to my brother.
> Thanks guys!


 go with 3 reds and a caribe









I wouldnt risk keeping an oscar in with them for too long. something is gonna happen sooner or later...


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Most petsmart carrys topfin, However their are several petsmart at my local area that carrys mostly AGA made by oceanic, and Oceanic itself. complete tank/stand canopy. Upto 135Gallons. I had seen a couple of 125Gallon setup, and 135setup. by oceanic/AGA. They are well built. 
I want to get another tank. However I have 2 big tanks already a 150 bow, and 125
and 10, 10, 5. 
Man, am I addicted


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Petsmart takes tanks back - no questions.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i was gonan buy that 75 gallon and light thing from petsmart but then i got a deal on a 90, it is a good deal tho, ive boguht tanks from petsmart and had no problems


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

i have a 75 from pet smart and it has never given me a problem


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Heres a tip from a PETsMART employee (me): Avoid Top Fin tanks at all costs. They are the most crappy quality tanks ever, trust me, I look at them all day. The silicone sealing is horrible and I'm sure will leak over time. The other brands PETsMART carries like Oceanic Systems etc. are usually really nice. Good luck just avoid the Top Fin.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I've never owned one but most of them look very solid, except for the top fin ones like Phtstrat said, 180$ seems like a good deal, go for it








.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

got my 120 for my elong from them no problems what so ever, and you can usually talk them in to discounting the price


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

oh yeah it's made by oceaninc, looks good and the sealing is awsome


----------

